

ConceptNet 5 - lots of things computers should know about the world - morphics
http://conceptnet5.media.mit.edu/

======
ace_of_spades
Is here a big difference to
[http://www.freebase.com](http://www.freebase.com)? Has maybe anyone worked
with both of them?

